# Be'lakor... Thoughts?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Quick and dirty on the new Be'lakor rules:

For 10 points less than Galrauch, he has the same stats as a WoC Daemon Prince, w/ Leadership 10. He's a Loremaster of Shadow, level 4 Wizard. He has terror, unbreakable, can fly (of course). Any enemy within 12" is at -1 leadership, which goes wonderfully with a rule that states he gains D3 additional power dice if any enemies failed Panic or Break the turn before. His sword has No Armour Saves, and he runs a 4+ ward with a -2 to shooting against him.


With all that said, what do people think? Is he a feasible Lord to use in a WoC or DoC army? I'm really thinking about dropping him into a Warriors of Chaos army to give some really impressive support; Shadow is a great lore, and having access to every spell is a beautiful thing right there. Plus he's a beast in combat, and if he's close enough to start causing a mess to the enemy he becomes that much better dropping spells into the enemy.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I think that he's a great addition for the same price as the common kitted out DP's, I'm expecting to see him in tournaments next year


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Is the only way to get the rules for him via the digital media?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Really cannot see a reason not to take him over a DP. The only downside is his cost, as with all things that are actually useful.

He covers a lot of bases, and has reasonable protection.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I liked him very much, played with him for the first time today. Everything stated above x2.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Orochi said:


> He covers a lot of bases


I thought he came on a standard monster base?:grin:


----------

